# PSP 3000 in India



## mandar5 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi guys I wanna buy psp 3000 wifi edition.Is it available in india?I heard E1004  doesnt have wifi..whats the price in india?
Thanks...


----------



## Flash (Oct 31, 2012)

That's true. No wi-fi.

Reviews: Sony PSP E1004 Review: Gaming Consoles | Flipkart.com


----------



## mandar5 (Oct 31, 2012)

is 3000 still available if not can i procure from us?are the games region locked?and lastly is it hackable?


----------



## Sudh4r (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm not sure whether its available in India. But for your last question, Yes it is  . Even E 1004 is.


----------



## duke123 (Oct 31, 2012)

mandar5 said:


> Hi guys I wanna buy psp 3000 wifi edition.Is it available in india?I heard E1004  doesnt have wifi..whats the price in india?
> Thanks...



dont bother to buy PSP..save the money and buy a good  phone/VITA/PS/XBOX/PC etc...i myself own a PSP 3004 ..


----------



## Shah (Oct 31, 2012)

duke123 said:


> dont bother to buy PSP..save the money and buy a good  phone/VITA/PS/XBOX/PC etc...i myself own a PSP 3004 ..



Any reason for suggesting not to buy it?


----------



## duke123 (Oct 31, 2012)

Osthe said:


> Any reason for suggesting not to buy it?



hardly any new game releases these days..may one or two a year thats it...some old good games are there but you will get bored eventually...i used it for 6 months but now dont even touch it...a good android phone can replace it...


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 31, 2012)

^he will say its outdated most likely
try searching on ebay maybe you'll get psp-3004 there or in A "SONY Center",there might be some pieces remaining since 3004 is discontinued by sony in india

^he will say its outdated most likely
try searching on ebay maybe you'll get psp-3004 there or in A "SONY Center",there might be some pieces remaining since 3004 is discontinued by sony in india


----------



## mandar5 (Nov 1, 2012)

Ppl first reason i dont have money to afford ps3/360/vita...
also psp 3000 is vfm in my humble opinion.I would be going for 360/ps3 next year..till then psp...
can i procure it from us..my friend is coming this week from NY..pls reply fast...
thanks...


----------



## duke123 (Nov 1, 2012)

mandar5 said:


> Ppl first reason i dont have money to afford ps3/360/vita...
> also psp 3000 is vfm in my humble opinion.I would be going for 360/ps3 next year..till then psp...
> can i procure it from us..my friend is coming this week from NY..pls reply fast...
> thanks...



if u want it desperately dont buy a new one..get a good second hand which is available at half price...search ebay,olx etc...
trust me within 7-8 months you will get through it..then sell it off...thats what most people dot these days..


----------



## mandar5 (Nov 1, 2012)

no second hand stuff..plss...can i procure it from us and hack it here in mumbai?

too desperate man..can hardly wait...just saved 7-8k to get 1...


----------



## duke123 (Nov 1, 2012)

mandar5 said:


> no second hand stuff..plss...can i procure it from us and hack it here in mumbai?
> 
> too desperate man..can hardly wait...just saved 7-8k to get 1...



hmmm i again tell you save a little more and buy something better..

just check will you get ony warranty in india...hacking is simple you can do it yourself...


----------



## mandar5 (Nov 1, 2012)

ok mate thanks for info...  
will get ps3 after few months..actually i had been asked by my trusted vendor 500gb is gonna launch soon..


----------



## 101gamzer (Nov 1, 2012)

^Even i own two PSP 3000s!! Not kid'in! It is was really good at the beginning with all GTAs ,FIFA,RPGs (yup its moded BTW) I had a good time with it... now I must  say personally you must invest is something better much more better.Like a PSvita if your onto Gaming but it still not worth the money  New Slim PS3 which is really good  or anything like a tablet or something
I say this because Sony has started to ignore the old PSPs now it is concentrating on PSvita and PS3 titles and every one knows OLD will vanish..
I am not questioning you not to buy the PSP 3000 its all personal choice BTW although it is available in India


----------

